
Pioneers of Soviet Computing (2010) - sohkamyung
https://archive.org/details/PioneersOfSovietComputing
======
dang
If curious see also

2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074594)

2011 (2 comments)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2520938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2520938)

Both threads are quite good.

------
brudgers
As a PDF,
[http://www.sigcis.org/files/SIGCISMC2010_001.pdf](http://www.sigcis.org/files/SIGCISMC2010_001.pdf)

------
TedDoesntTalk
Any way to get this in print?

